# São Gonçalo: A cidade e as Águas da Guanabara



## cassianoitu (Feb 12, 2009)

Nota mil pelo trabalho Pedro!!! Cidade muito bonita e acolhedora!! parabéns!!


----------



## Manauaras (Oct 30, 2011)

Abu.EdL said:


> Para o banho, não; mas para pescar, sim, nas regiões da baía em que há maior renovação das águas e a poluição é consequentemente menor.
> 
> Na Praia das Pedrinhas, entretanto, há muitos bares e pequenos restaurantes que ficam lotados nos finais de semana, onde várias pessoas passam para curtir o pôr-do-sol belíssimo do local.
> 
> E sim, Alcântara e Centro são o fervo, muita gente mesmo, mas o Pedro focou nos prédios.





fernando-mota said:


> Ótimas fotos Pedro!!
> São Gonçalo é uma cidade, que tem muito potencial, pena ser sempre muito mal administrada!!
> 
> Com referência aos barcos, existe um clube náutico, no Bairro do Gradin, O Clube Náutico Gonçalense, com muitas lanchas e veleiros, visitava bastante esse clube, na época que velejava!!


Muito obrigado pelas informações! :hug:


----------



## Anderson carioca (Feb 12, 2010)

Uma nova ótica de uma cidade tão depreciada e com potencial pouco conhecido de grande parte da população do estado do Rio de Janeiro.


----------



## Phcg (Mar 13, 2013)

lorrampaiva said:


> São Gonçalo é um tipo de cidade que, em mãos corretas, tem tudo para deslanchar.
> 
> O problema é que você pergunta para um morador de lá onde ele mora, ele diz: "moro em Niterói". A impressão é que SG vive exclusivamente da cidade citada. Perdoe-me Pedro, perdoem-me os moradores de lá, mas a impressão que eu tenho é que os gonçalenses são justamente os que mais desdenham do lugar em que vivem. E estamos falando de um município que tem alto IDH para os padrões fluminenses - basta observar que é maior que o de Teresópolis, por exemplo.
> 
> Ainda assim, excelentes fotos, Pedro.


SG sempre foi uma cidade jogadas as traças, tanto pelos 2 lados. Se hoje, a cidade estivesse nos rumos certos, certamente, seria umas das melhores cidades do Rio. A cidade tem tudo para avançar, Basta quererem.

Obrigado Pela Visita!


----------



## Phcg (Mar 13, 2013)

Abu.EdL said:


> Tenho esperança de que na próxima década teremos avanços na cidade: especialmente a ligação de barcas entre São Gonçalo e Rio, que tem potencial para romper a separação imposta entre a população e seu próprio litoral.
> 
> Lorram, concordo muito com você que a cidade tem dificuldade de avançar porque boa parte dos próprios gonçalenses desdenham da própria cidade. Creio que não seja a maioria, apenas porque quem desdenha fala mais alto do que quem gosta da cidade (apesar de reconhecer seus defeitos).
> 
> Pedro, obrigado por suas fotos, por mais uma vez mostrar o melhor que nossa cidade pode oferecer para quem sabe enxergar suas potencialidades!


Que nada Edu. Espero futuramente mostrar mais (espero né) hehe

Obrigado pela visita! :cheers1:


----------



## Phcg (Mar 13, 2013)

Manauaras said:


> Conheço pouco de SG, mas pelo porte que tem, com certeza no cotidiano a cidade tem mais vida do que as fotos transmitem!
> 
> Pedro, me tire uma dúvida, esses barcos na orla da cidade são quase que exclusivo para a prática de pesca, né? Mas ainda há peixe nessas águas? E nas praias, há alguém que se arrisca nessas águas para o banho? Parece tudo muito deserto!


Então, essas fotos foram tiradas em dias diferentes, e o foco, não foi na cidade em si, mas nos edifícios kay:

Sobre o trecho da Baía de Guanaba, sim, ha peixes sim. E justamente nesse trecho de SG, é onde muitos peixes, golfinhos usam para desovar/procriar.

Sobre a Balneabilidade, ha trechos que já vi pessoas, mas isso é muuuito raro, salvo em algumas ilhas, como a Jurubaíba.


----------



## Phcg (Mar 13, 2013)

Jeptan said:


> Muito bom.


Valeu! :cheers1:


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Fala Pedrinho!

Só hoje tive tempo para ver o seu novo thread. Estava viajando (Maceió) e só cheguei ontem à tardinha! 

O thread ficou muito legal. Muitas fotos eu já conhecia, mas outras não. Sempre tive uma dúvida: a Praia das Pedrinhas é própria ou imprópria para banho de mar? Te conheço já algum tempo e estou esse tempo todo para te perguntar isso... :laugh:

Parabéns pelo thread! :applause:


----------



## Manauaras (Oct 30, 2011)

Mas está viajando demais esse meu colega de CG! Está certíssimo!!!! Viajar é bom demais!!!


----------



## Phcg (Mar 13, 2013)

Manauaras said:


> Conheço pouco de SG, mas pelo porte que tem, com certeza no cotidiano a cidade tem mais vida do que as fotos transmitem!
> 
> Pedro, me tire uma dúvida, esses barcos na orla da cidade são quase que exclusivo para a prática de pesca, né? Mas ainda há peixe nessas águas? E nas praias, há alguém que se arrisca nessas águas para o banho? Parece tudo muito deserto!


Bom, boa parte do litoral da cidade foi ocupado de forma industrial, quando não por isso, são ocupações fechadas (Marinha por exemplo).A que está mais "livre" digamos é a Praia das Pedrinhas.

Sobre o fato de peixes, Sim há! É justamente na Região de SG que ocorre as desovas de muitos peixes, que procuram as águas mais calmas, fora de correntes. O Boto da Baía de Guanabara,inclusive, se reproduz na APA de Guapimirim (Que SG faz parte)

Sobre a Balneabilidade, em algumas ilhas, há sim, pois já está mais afastado da costa. Agora nas praias, não. Ainda há infelizmente muita poluição de suas águas.

Obrigado Ale pela Visita!!


----------



## Phcg (Mar 13, 2013)

Abu.EdL said:


> Para o banho, não; mas para pescar, sim, nas regiões da baía em que há maior renovação das águas e a poluição é consequentemente menor.
> 
> Na Praia das Pedrinhas, entretanto, há muitos bares e pequenos restaurantes que ficam lotados nos finais de semana, onde várias pessoas passam para curtir o pôr-do-sol belíssimo do local.
> 
> E sim, Alcântara e Centro são o fervo, muita gente mesmo, mas o Pedro focou nos prédios.


Hehe, se houver uma próxima vez, farei um Thread Fervo de SG hehehe


----------



## Phcg (Mar 13, 2013)

Leo10Rio said:


> Achei o thread super interessante.
> 
> As fotos estão ótimas e a paisagem é muita linda.
> 
> Uma orla para passeio e recreação cairia muito bem em São Gonçalo, quem sabe com uma estação de barcas ali perto e um terminal para ônibus e BRS interligando. Já seria um acrescimo e tanto.



Valeu Leo!

Sonho com isso todo dia. É tanto potencial desperdiçado. Uma Vista dessas, e "passa batido". SG merece ser bem mais vista, por seus governantes, quanto pela sua população e assim, ser valorizada por ambos.

Obrigado pela Visita amigo! :hug:


----------



## Phcg (Mar 13, 2013)

Ryan_max said:


> Sabe o que será construído nessa foto?


Foi a construção do Atacadão (Carrefour) no Jardim Alcântara. Inclusive essa é a 3° operação do Grupo Carrefour na Cidade!!


----------



## Driano MG (Sep 23, 2007)

Mto legal as fotos com os barquinhos de pescadores.


----------



## radioelos (Oct 11, 2011)

Passagem linda, e a cidade muito agradável.


----------



## Phcg (Mar 13, 2013)

fernando-mota said:


> Ótimas fotos Pedro!!
> São Gonçalo é uma cidade, que tem muito potencial, pena ser sempre muito mal administrada!!
> 
> Com referência aos barcos, existe um clube náutico, no Bairro do Gradin, O Clube Náutico Gonçalense, com muitas lanchas e veleiros, visitava bastante esse clube, na época que velejava!!


Fala Fernando.

Olha, chega a Dar Raiva dos gestores da cidade. SG poderia muito bem ser outra.Uma cidade muito mais evoluída 

Mas que Legal, Vc já chegou a velejar pelo litoral da cidade? O Clube Náutico existe até hoje!

Valeu pela Visita querido !:cheers:


----------



## gabrielzoeste (Jan 12, 2008)

Interessante as fotos de São Gonçalo, a parte da baia de Guanabara e bem bonita , inclusive com a Serra dos Orgãos ao fundo e mesmo coberta de nuvens.
Parabéns pelo trabalho. :applause:


----------



## Phcg (Mar 13, 2013)

*
Orla de SG. (Parte do Bairro do Gradim)*

Perdão pela qualidade. Imagens a partir do smartphone e dentro de um ônibus ainda por cima.


















































































































































































































































​


----------



## Abu.EdL (Apr 15, 2008)

Como é bom lembrar desse lugar, Pedro. Muito obrigado!


----------

